# Is something wrong with the board?



## Ladybelle (Jan 18, 2010)

whenever i click on ispy i get the following notification:



> Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired.
> 
> Please push the back button and reload the previous window.


 
And, I can't see my own new postings. I go to subscribed threads and can see where there's been a new response, but when I click on the thread and try to go to the last page, it's as if the new post hasn't been made.  

I know I made a few posts today and can see them on my profile,but when I go to the actual thread- it's not there. 

Is this just happening to me? If so, what's the problem? My subscription is up to date...


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 19, 2010)

Bumping for you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 19, 2010)

Bumping for you too!


----------



## discobiscuits (Jan 19, 2010)

asuperwoman said:


> whenever i click on ispy i get the following notification:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




all of my comments/suggestions are based on using tabbed browsing in Mozilla/Firefox. i don't use IE, Google Chrome, Opera or Safari.

RE the expired token. i get that a lot too particularly if i'm using the quick post and take too long to post my comment.  my remedy is to close that tab or to refresh the tab and re-post or click advanced to make my post. 

RE ispy. it works for me, no problems or token messages. if i were to get one, i'd just refresh.

RE seeing your own posts. if you mean when you search your own posts using your screen name, there is a delay. i do that too and sometimes your posts will show up immediately or they may take longer. the longest i've seen for my posts depends on the forum it is in and has taken up to 24 hours to show in my post list.

RE not seeing the posts you made in the thread. again, sometimes refreshing or restarting the browser.

the problem i've been having recently is multiple posts b/c i get that token message or a resend message then, i check for my post and it is not there, i refresh and boom there are 2 or 3.  in some forums you can completely delete your posts. in the other forums you can't.

Not sure if any of that helps. Bottom line, clicking refresh usually will do the trick. If it does not, restarting your browser may work. If none of that works, submit a ticket here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/support/

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/support/index.php?_m=tickets&_a=submit


----------



## Ladybelle (Jan 19, 2010)

1star said:


> all of my comments/suggestions are based on using tabbed browsing in Mozilla/Firefox. i don't use IE, Google Chrome, Opera or Safari.
> 
> RE the expired token. i get that a lot too particularly if i'm using the quick post and take too long to post my comment. my remedy is to close that tab or to refresh the tab and re-post or click advanced to make my post.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the thorough response! I appreciate it, I haven't been having any problems before now so i will try what you said and see if that works.


----------

